# Lakers want to talk to Jamison upon his return from Italy



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

http://blogs.charlotte.com/inside_the_nba/2012/07/antawn-jamison-chooses-lakers-over-bobcats.html

Antawn Jamison chooses Lakers over Bobcats

LAS VEGAS – The Charlotte Bobcats have lost out on free agent Antawn Jamison, who will sign with the Los Angeles Lakers, the Observer has learned.

The Bobcats were recruiting free agent Jamison as both a power forward and a veteran mentor to a young team. Jamison was torn between the chance to play for his hometown team or to pursue a championship with what figures to be his last NBA contract.

The Brooklyn Nets were also in the running for the two-time All-Star who played for
Providence High before starring at North Carolina.

The Bobcats are still pursuing Kris Humphries and Carl Landry in free-agency, to address the power forward position.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Antawn Jamison chooses Lakers over Bobcats*

Solid pickup. He can be the stretch 4 to play next to Pau when he moves to center. Now just pick up a wing shooter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Antawn Jamison chooses Lakers over Bobcats*

Wise man.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Antawn Jamison chooses Lakers over Bobcats*

What a shocker.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Antawn Jamison chooses Lakers over Bobcats*

**** yeah!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Antawn Jamison chooses Lakers over Bobcats*

The dude scored 17PPG last year, he'll be a great piece off the bench.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Antawn Jamison chooses Lakers over Bobcats*



> Marc J. Spears ‏
> 
> Free agent Antawn Jamison to talk to @Lakers Tuesday, source said. Vet forward excited to play with Kobe & Nash, but still awaiting offer.
> Expand


Not done yet.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Antawn Jamison chooses Lakers over Bobcats*

Change the thread title.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Antawn Jamison to meet with Lakers*

Is it official?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Antawn Jamison to meet with Lakers*

Good bench singing for you guys. Thunder have legit competition next season. Look out.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Antawn Jamison to meet with Lakers*



> @Lakerholicz: RT @mcten: Just talked to Mitch about Antawn Jamison. He acknowledged interest but said: "We're not about to do anything. I would know."


fwiw


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Antawn Jamison to meet with Lakers*

Good pickup.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Antawn Jamison to meet with Lakers*

Um...if you're the Bobcats, why would you ever pursue Jamison over a younger guy like Carl Landry????


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Antawn Jamison to meet with Lakers*

because you're the bobcats?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Antawn Jamison to meet with Lakers*



> Jamison is on vacation in Europe. He’s expected to sign with the Lakers once he returns to the United States later this week.


http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2012/07/16/3386482/antawn-jamison-picks-lakers-over.html


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Antawn Jamison to meet with Lakers*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Um...if you're the Bobcats, why would you ever pursue Jamison over a younger guy like Carl Landry????


http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2012/07/16/3386482/antawn-jamison-picks-lakers-over.html

With Jamison gone, the Bobcats still hope to add a veteran power forward to their roster. They have been in talks with Kris Humphries and Carl Landry about signing in Charlotte.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Antawn Jamison to meet with Lakers*



> @SpearsNBAYahoo: Lakers have agreed to a one-year deal paying the minimum with free agent forward Antawn Jamison, a source tells Yahoo! Sports.


..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Good signing for the minimum


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Awesome. The bench is looking to be much improved. Should look at signing Jodie Meeks for the backup SG.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamison is in Italy and Mitch wants to talk with him when he gets back. No signing as of yet. Thread title changed, as it was on the main board.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/lakers/la-sp-0719-lakers-antawn-jamison-20120719,0,3130429.story

*Lakers get forward Antawn Jamison to bolster bench*

The Lakers took a strong step toward improving one of the worst reserve units in the league, agreeing to terms with free-agent forward Antawn Jamison.

Jamison, 36, averaged 17.2 points and 6.3 rebounds last season with Cleveland and received more lucrative offers from other teams, but none had the playoff potential of the Lakers. He also considered Charlotte and New Jersey.

He will receive the veteran's minimum of $1.4 million for one season, a steep drop from the $15.1 million he made last season with the Cavaliers.

Jamison can play both forward positions, though he is not expected to dislodge incumbent starter Metta World Peace at small forward.

He has shot 45.1%, including 34.1% from three-point range, over his career. The Lakers will try to use him to stretch the court and inject life into a punchless group of reserves.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I have been a Jamison fan since he dropped 50 against the Lakers way back in the day. He will be a big help to our bench. He is a guy who can still get his own baskets, even without much help. he is also a solid outside shooter. I expect his % will increase from last year as he will benefit from Nash and having less attention on him.

I wonder how often he will be playing the 3 or if at all.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

when we go Pau at 5 Jamison at 4 we should be able to get buckets at will with Nash dishing it off. Good addition.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

press conference

http://www.nba.com/lakers/video/120725_jamison-1


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He seems really excited to have this opportunity. I'm expecting him to have a good season.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Let's hope can stay healthy and up his shooting %


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------

